# Z3A Codes



## Sue2424 (Apr 14, 2016)

Can a Z3A code be the primary/only diagnosis??


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2016)

No it is secondary only.  There is a code first note with thus category.


----------



## Sue2424 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you!  Wanted confirmation from others....I've read the beginning of chapter 15 to someone in my office 10 times and for some reason they interpret it differently than I do.


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 21, 2016)

*guidelines*

a. General Rules for Obstetric Cases 

1) Codes from chapter 15 and sequencing priority 

Obstetric cases require codes from chapter 15, codes in the range O00-O9A, Pregnancy, Childbirth, and the Puerperium.  Chapter 15 codes have sequencing priority over codes from other chapters.  Additional codes from other chapters may be used in conjunction with chapter 15 codes to further specify conditions.  Should the provider document that the pregnancy is incidental to the encounter, then code Z33.1, Pregnant state, incidental, should be used in place of any chapter 15 codes.  It is the provider's responsibility to state that the condition being treated is not affecting the pregnancy. 

"All of the O codes should be the principal diagnosis as per coding guidelines except Z33.1 if applicable"
Z3A will always be just an additional code and can't be coded alone.


----------



## rbandaru (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello,

No it is secondary only.

Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------

